# Dishwasher has water in bottom at the end of cycle



## RegeSullivan

If the standing water was there immediately after the new dishwasher was ran the first time I would suspect a restriction in the discharge hose or a clog just past where it connects to the plumbing system. Start by checking the discharge hose for kinks. If there are no kinks provide more information about how it is connected and how it is routed so I can offer more suggestions.

If it develop over a few days or weeks after the install I suspect something is getting into the dishwasher and clogging the screen where the water drains. Remove the lower rack (it should just lift out) and check around the bottom center for junk that my be clogging the screen or grate.

Rege


----------



## Yoyizit

judyll said:


> What would cause my dishwasher to have standing water in it at the end of a cycle?


It's supposed to have, to prevent the seals from drying out. When the new cycle begins the first thing it does is drain the standing water.

BTW, before each cycle you should run water in the sink until it's hot so that the water that refills the washer for the beginning of a new cycle is already hot.


----------



## Yoyizit

fast1 said:


> so its not a problem?


Couldn't open your pic. I get that a lot, lately. I hope it is not a problem with my computer.

No, it keeps the seals damp.


----------



## RegeSullivan

If you have enough standing water in a modern DW that you notice it I think you have a problem. I understand what Yoyizit is saying and a small amount of water is not a problem. Can up post a picture of the standing water for us?

Have you contacted the manufacturer of the DW and described the problem? They could tell you what is normal for that particular machine.

Rege


----------



## FOKAI_RACING_FL

For JUDYII.
Well it goes like this, your drain hose in connected to your disposal and that I found was the problem with what I have, So what I have done to correct this issue; Is I removed it from the disposal and re connected above the p-trap. if you can see the elevation for the drain is to high attached to the unit. And while you us your disposal, what ever you are disposing it go back into your drain hose that causes a blockage. And after doing so try your dishwasher again, rest to sure the problem is gone. remember to plug the disposal drain for the D/W .so try doing this your self and stop paying the high dollars when the problem as been justified. see ya.


----------



## Chemist1961

*Check for Level*

You may also need to level the DW both front to back and side to side. Drainage is achievd through a float switch. If the DW is out of level complete drainage will not occur. :thumbsup:


----------

